# [GEN] How to Survive a Dog Attack - KTEN



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kten.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8276905%26nav%3Dmenu410_3&cid=1156637637&ei=dXAgSP7_Ioq-ywSb7YylCQ&usg=AFrqEzeOwRvYwPINsqL4fN-8Lh7CtMafFQ">How to Survive a <b>Dog Attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>KTEN, TX -</font> <nobr>58 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Whitfield was the victim of a <b>dog attack</b> while on the job. "About two years ago, it was a warm November day and two dogs came out at me, very quickly, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

